# Shake and Vac



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all

I was in Pets at Home yesterday getting my dog a few treats - when at the paying counter I overheard one of the assistants telling this couple who where getting a new puppy that it is ok to use Shake and Vac in their home to get rid of dog smells from the carpets. Is this true ?? I thought it was a no no to use this type of stuff - getting into dogs/cats paws and licking it, could this not be dangerous for them. I thought it was the same as using Fabreze - which I don't use.

Surely the girl in pets at home should be pushing people to use products that are 100% safe to use around their pets!!!


Puppy Love x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think if it is used properly it should be ok.. I often used shake and vac before I got rid of my carpet, the dogs were put outside before I put it down and were let back in once I had hoovered- twice. Lol. They never had any bother with it 

If they are going to suggest these sort of things they should be sure to give correct advice, ie to keep dog out the way while using it. 

x


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> I think if it is used properly it should be ok.. I often used shake and vac before I got rid of my carpet, the dogs were put outside before I put it down and were let back in once I had hoovered- twice. Lol. They never had any bother with it
> 
> If they are going to suggest these sort of things they should be sure to give correct advice, ie to keep dog out the way while using it.
> 
> x


do you sing and dance when you shake it:001_tt2:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My friend was using shake and vac but her dog had a reaction to it they couldnt figure it out straight away. Her dogs eyes swelled up badly. She stopped using it and her dog is now back to normal. I suppose it depends on the dog. It use to make my cat sneeze a little so had to put my cat in another room until id finish hoovering it up again afterwards.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't use anything like that as the fumes are deadly for birds. I don't know about its safety for dogs, but I don't think I would take a chance. Why not use baby powder instead, as I'm sure that would be perfectly safe (although still wouldn't use it in the same room as birds).


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

the shake and vac people do claim that it is safe for pets and children but I am quite fussy with things like this (im one of those silly people that only uses organic make-up and deoderant etc!) so I would probably not use it. It may be much more intense for them too as they are so close to eat and their noses are so sensitive

You can always open a window lol or light some scented candles (out of harms way for the pet of course)


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replys

Ive never used it myself, just in case my dog or cat got upset by it- I just wondered if any of you guys used it and what you thought.

Like you say firstforpets, I do burn scented candles and use essential oil burners.

Puppy Love x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i prefer to use bicarb of soda


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> I think if it is used properly it should be ok.. I often used shake and vac before I got rid of my carpet, the dogs were put outside before I put it down and were let back in once I had hoovered- twice. Lol. They never had any bother with it
> 
> If they are going to suggest these sort of things they should be sure to give correct advice, ie to keep dog out the way while using it.
> 
> x


I would never use it, When Amber was a puppy she came up in a rash all over her tummy. We took straight to the vets, the first thing he said, "do you use shake and vac", "yes I said," that's the problem then, I stopped using it, no more rash.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

dexter said:


> i prefer to use bicarb of soda


Have heard bicarb is good. We use to use it in our oven to.


----------

